# Channelling with Gaggia Classic - advice please



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I have now set up a nice little coffee corner in my office at work.

Comprising -

Gaggia Classic, nicely modded by truegrace

MBK Feldgrind

MBK 58mm tamper

other bits 'n' bobs

I have just received a parcel of beans from Coffee Compass, inc some Monsoon Malabar and their CO2 Decaf. The MM was ready to go so I have given it a try.

Feldgrind is on approx 1.2 turns from zero. Looks like a decent grind. 14g dose in double basket. Tried using the bottomless pf and it spritzed so much that I have to switch it off! Ended up switching to the double pf just to keep it in check. Still has signs of some serious channelling when I look at the puck which comes out quite wet.

All very frustrating as I have hit a really good routine with my Sage and Macap at home. Feels like I am starting from scratch again.

Any advice? Might try a bit of WDT as a the moment I am inverting the Feldgrind container into the pf and then tapping to settle before tamping.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

For now as you are dialling in, so you at least have something to drink, settle for longer shots, whilst you get closer to your target...more like lungos/strong filter, but more chance of a good extraction. You're likely getting a fast flow, more than channelling? Use spouts.

I'd be aiming to set the grinder at the tightest setting that gives no burr rub (listen for tiny whisper on part of the turn).

Biggest dose in the basket whilst retaining some headroom above the puck.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Are you pouring grinds out the feldgrind straight into the PF ?

Edit, Just spotted your inverting...

I think this is your weak point.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks Mark.

That is pretty much what I tried first up and it completely choked the Classic. I think that it was approx 16g.

I will give it another try.

It's so easy when everything is running just right. So frustrating (especially as work is not really the environment to spend a couple of hours playing with coffee!)


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Are you pouring grinds out the feldgrind straight into the PF ?
> 
> Edit, Just spotted your inverting...
> 
> I think this is your weak point.


Cheers froggy - I will tip into a container and see if that helps


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Burrs may not have bedded in yet which can result in spritzing.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What does the grind feel like between your fingers, even or uneven?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> Thanks Mark.
> 
> That is pretty much what I tried first up and it completely choked the Classic. I think that it was approx 16g.
> 
> I will give it another try.


What was the grind setting on the 16g choker?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi I used my hausgrind for espresso

I used to invert into pf , didnt cause me any problems


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> What does the grind feel like between your fingers, even or uneven?


Feels fairly even. A few slightly grittier bits are noticeable at really fine grind. These might have been from previous setting. I chose entirely the wrong bean to play with - sooooo much static! 14g grind and I reckon about 50% of it was on the walls of the feldgrind.



MWJB said:


> What was the grind setting on the 16g choker?


It was on "0" after one complete turn. I managed to get a very muted chirp off the burrs (more used to electric) which was exactly on 0. Then wound out on the slightly strange clock face - which seems to start at 0 and go to 12, so 0 to 0 is actually 14. All a bit arbitrary anyway I suppose. Not a drop through at this setting despite the top of the puck still looking like partially cooked chocolate cake (sorry, only way to describe)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

First rub is more like a "ssshh ssshhh ssshhh", may be a little way out from clearly audible rub (1/4 turn on my Lido1 for example...not that this will correlate to your dial/setting), you may not hear it with background noise.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah MM is a bitch in terms of static...


----------

